# ex wants to change aynjels surname,



## shamrockgirl4

ok as some of u know i went thru pregnancy alone as ex stopped contacting me when i was about 8 wks pg,
never heard from him all thru pregnancy or the 1st yr of her life he recently saw her for the 1st time on dec 27th, 10 days after she turned 1,

anyway later he messaged me and was asking if im gonna change aynjels surname to his,
what would u do in this position me personally think its a bit cheeky,
thanks all.


----------



## Welsh_mum_to_b

:hugs:very cheeky!! let him know that too. 
is he there for you now hun? i hope so. xxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

No No No No!!

Ok wow he's got involved after a bloody year! You've done all the hard work hun!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

no he just came to finally meet her coz i wanted to give him the chance to be in her life it will probably be end of jan when he nxt sees her,
he did buy her lots of nice new clothes which i think was nice of him.


----------



## FEDup1981

tell him to fu*k off! cheeky git. Tell him when he can be arsed to be a dad to his child and provide for her, and care and prove himself it might be worth asking. But as for now, hes having a laugh! :hissy:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

Younglutonmum said:


> No No No No!!
> 
> Ok wow he's got involved after a bloody year! You've done all the hard work hun!

yep thats wat i thought i even sent him emails on her updates and never once had a reply.


----------



## Younglutonmum

shamrockgirl4 said:


> Younglutonmum said:
> 
> 
> No No No No!!
> 
> Ok wow he's got involved after a bloody year! You've done all the hard work hun!
> 
> yep thats wat i thought i even sent him emails on her updates and never once had a reply.Click to expand...

Babe seriously keep your surname. Let him prove himself to you & your little girl. Even then i'd still say she should have your name!


----------



## Welsh_mum_to_b

shamrockgirl4 said:


> no he just came to finally meet her coz i wanted to give him the chance to be in her life it will probably be end of jan when he nxt sees her,
> he did buy her lots of nice new clothes which i think was nice of him.

aww, see i think your the one being good! givin him a chance! he is lucky to have a chance. bles u! :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

lol i think im a bit too soft


----------



## brownhairedmom

oh wow.

no way! if you change it, you can't go back. He could take off again in a few months and she'd be stuck with it


----------



## nikky0907

I say don't give in!
He left you to do all the hard work alone and now he's in her life for 5 minutes and wants her names to be changed! Pfft! What is he thinking?

My daughter has both mine and her dads name but thats because he has been invloved from the very start. 
This guy needs to prove to you that he really wants to take on a role of a dad. Surname is nothing,a surname doesn't make him a dad.


----------



## leeanne

A man only deserves to have his child have his surname if he's been there for this child since day one and if he's an active part of that child's life.

Not be active when it suits him. A year or more later.....what an idiot to even suggest this.

:hugs:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

yep thanks girls i aint changing it lol


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Good decision. How can he come into her life after a year and expect that. As someone else said he could be gone again.


----------



## starbucks101

I wouldnt stress its really hard to change it anyway!


----------



## kayjor04

no freaking way. 
Jordyns father walked out when she was 2 wks. if he came back around at 1 year... oh my... hair would fly. No way would i EVER change her surname!!! 
you did all the work.. why should he get the privelage of having his last name carried on?


----------



## March mummy

I agree with the others, you look after that child day in day out and provide for her needs and he sees her for 5 mins once with a few gifts and he thinks thats enough for him leaving you to support that child from the start and go through all the emotions that come with a break up whilst pregnant. HE thinks he deserves to have his surname carried on with his little girl, make him prove himself first and then still wait. That lillte girl your responsibility so why should he have his name to her when he not taking on that respnsibility. 

YOur child shouldnt have his surname until he starts grifting to prove his worth.


----------



## xJG30

imo i'd tell him to get fucked tbh.


----------



## Ratty

If you had been married, then maybe (I stress maybe). He buggered off when you were pregnant, wasn't there when she was worn or for the first year of her life. He has no right to ask you to change her surname to his.


----------



## superbaby

I was quite happy to give my baby his dad's surname until I found out he doesn't believe the baby is his. Now I have decided to give baby my surname as at the end of the day we will never let our kids down, shame the same can't be said of dads!


----------



## sezzlebum

not a chance chick, like everyone else said, youve done all the hardwork.


----------



## janie

No you stick with your name. My longterm partner left me a month ago and i am having the baby in my name now and thats the way it will stay. x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

no way in hell. If it were so important to him, he should have been there. No way.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok, who bumped the old thread? :lol:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I would say, HELLA FRICKEN NO WAY!!! No way would that happen, after just one visit and some clothing??? Heck No!!! 

He would have to prove himself over and over and over and over again, to start with child support for a year and half the doctor bills or anything you had to pay for while he was on his sabaticle (JERK).

I hate with a passion that there are men out there who drop the women they supposedly loved and then come back after the baby is born or years later to take credit for something they had nothing to do with but DONATE SPERM. What a JERK!!! 

Before you make your decision to change, which I hope you will not, remember the loneliness you felt, remember the embarrasement, remember the times you had to carry your own groceries, and much more remember being dumped as a nothing while you carried and cared for this child who was dumpled as well.

I am sorry but I 100% disagree with changing the babies name and after all this time, I am surprised you would even want him to be in your life again, he does not deserve you nor the baby.

I would say, out the door, dont let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## Aria

Sounds like he was just asking if that's the plan. If he becomes regularly involved in her life, it might not be a bad idea to hyphenate his name so she has both of your last names, but only if he becomes regularly involved.


----------



## Sarah88

Bugger him. As if you would change your daughters surname to his after all that shit? Why is it such a big thing to guys anyway?


----------



## PrettyBonk

shamrockgirl4 said:


> no he just came to finally meet her coz i wanted to give him the chance to be in her life it will probably be end of jan when he nxt sees her,
> he did buy her lots of nice new clothes which i think was nice of him.


hun... so what if he bought her nice things?????
Of course he did...he would have look even more horrible if he didn't...don't fall for that please.

Don't change her name...at least not now...wait a couple of years and only if he becomes the babies dad...not a visitor.
But I wouldnt change it even if he was actively a daddy.


----------



## passengerrach

no way would i change the sir name my baby boy has my sir name even though i live with and am very much in love with his dad


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Sarah88 said:


> Bugger him. As if you would change your daughters surname to his after all that shit? Why is it such a big thing to guys anyway?

Hi Sara,

I am with you 100% Men like that think of thier children only as trophies.


----------



## missbump

mine is having my surname! unless the father decides he actually is interested in the unborn kid.


----------



## mz_jackie86

I would tell him to jog on hun! No way should u change it bcos he all of a sudden wants it to be changed! How cheeky of him to even suggest it!!!


----------



## avabear73

I would tell him that's the name she's been given and only she can change it ... when she's 16 she can change it of her own free will so if he's still in contact then he can ask her himself. ;)

I've heard a lot of cheeky requests ... but that takes the biscuit LOL.


----------

